# Ladies and gentlemen of the forum!



## Watcheye (Dec 14, 2011)

Heh ok I have been engaged for about a year now to be honest and everytime I try to make a post about it I throw it out. As it turns out I can not really put into words how wonderful my fiance is. He has been one of my dearest friends for almost 10 years now and has stood by me through some pretty hard times including recently...

We are finally able to plan our wedding and a few members here are even coming to be a part of our big day!!




It should be fabulous. We have a great location and I got the photographer I was dreaming of. The dress has been selected and hopefully everything will fall into place and for once in my life I am praying it doesnt rain.

May 2012 here we come!





There I said it!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 14, 2011)

Congratulations! How very exciting. I hope you'll keep us posted and also provide some pics after the wonderful event. Again, congratulations! I'm very happy for you both.


----------



## dreaminmini (Dec 14, 2011)

Yay!!! Congratulations to you both. I wish you the very best of everything. Your wedding sounds like it will be very special. Much happiness to you both.


----------



## chandab (Dec 14, 2011)

Congratulations! That's wonderful, I hope the two of you continue to be very happy together.


----------



## Reble (Dec 14, 2011)

A BIG CONGRATULATIONS 



:yeah


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Dec 14, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!



Hope you have a lifetime of happiness together! Can't wait for pictures after the big day!


----------



## Bingo's Buck (Dec 14, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## billiethekid40 (Dec 14, 2011)

Yay! Enjoy your big day... and remember to ENJOY the PLANNING too- don't let it get you too stressed out! Post pictures when you get them!


----------



## markadoodle (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh my goodness, Katie!

So happy for you!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 14, 2011)

Congratulations!!











Have fun with planing your wedding! And go as big as your budget allows!!! LOL!! That day goes by soooo fast!!!


----------



## topnotchminis (Dec 14, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Miniv (Dec 14, 2011)

Wishing you much JOY in your new life!!!!





May you always stay friends - even better, BEST friends....It will carry you through.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 14, 2011)

Congratulations!!! What a wonderful time in your life, I agree with others who have said enjoy the planning as well as the big day. Make it all about the 2 of you and who cares if it rains, love will survive a bit of water (besides they say rain on your wedding day is good luck



)


----------



## REO (Dec 14, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!



:yeah





I wish you continued HAPPINESS... for a lifetime!!!

WHOOO HOOOO!!!!! We are going to need PHOTOS!


----------



## rimmerpaints (Dec 14, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## Mona (Dec 15, 2011)

WOW, how exciting! I am so happy for both of you! CONGRATULATIONS on your engagement and best wishes on planning your upcoming wedding!


----------



## Watcheye (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks guys! We are working hard (literally) lately. There have definitely been some challenges for us to face together lately but we are fighting the good fight. I say I pray it doesnt rain on the wedding day because I got the photographer I have been dreaming of for years. There are some amazing pictures I hope to get out around town and I am also hoping to include some minis! Therefore I Hope it doesnt rain.


----------



## Connie P (Dec 15, 2011)

Congratulations Katie! Wishing you every bit of happiness!


----------



## CKC (Dec 15, 2011)

Congratulations! That's so exciting!


----------



## dgrminis (Dec 15, 2011)

CONGRATS!


----------



## Jill (Dec 16, 2011)

That is awesome, Katie!!!! Congratulations


----------



## little lady (Dec 16, 2011)

Congrats! Wishing you the best of luck with all your plans and then again on the big day. Please share pics.


----------



## anoki (Dec 16, 2011)

Congrats!!!! Very exciting!!!! And yes, I'll chime in about the planning too! Just don't become bridezilla! LOL





It will be a beautiful day, no doubt about it!





~kathryn


----------

